# Facebook on Front page of Google



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am having the hardest Time getting my facebook page Custom T-shirt printing in Fayetteville NC page on google. Any one have any suggestions ?


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Take a look at the google webmaster tools and follow their suggestions. Webmasters ? Google


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

How old is the page?


----------



## Outlier (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't know a ton about SEO but Google is probably going to rank graphic design websites a lot higher than a facebook page.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello all. I am familiar with webmaster tools. I Print custom T-shirts. I already have my website on the front page. My competitors have their facebook page on the front page of google along with a couple of there websites. My facebook page has been open since 2012.


----------



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

I will say this. Multiple instances of your link being dropped in one place (such as this) google frowns upon and will penalize you and you'll never reach the front page. 

Just be careful where you link drop. There is no magic way to get google to recognize you or your facebook page. Build backlinks correctly and on relevant sites and they will recognize you for it. It takes time with the Google gods.

Good luck.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks but this is actually is my first time doing a link to that page besides on my website. I don't understand it. My facebook page is older than my competitors. i just looked and even this post has now ranked number 10 page in my area lol. Still no facebook page in the top 20 pages.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

jen2swt said:


> I will say this. Multiple instances of your link being dropped in one place (such as this) google frowns upon and will penalize you and you'll never reach the front page.
> 
> Just be careful where you link drop. There is no magic way to get google to recognize you or your facebook page. Build backlinks correctly and on relevant sites and they will recognize you for it. It takes time with the Google gods.
> 
> Good luck.


I'd be interested to know more about your comment above. 

I called the Google Analytics help line this morning and asked if there is a penalty for having multiple instances of a link from one source and, according to them, this is not true. I specifically mentioned having a link to my business address in my signature line on the forum and asked whether this is an issue. The Google representative said that this should have no effect on the ranking at all.


----------



## PyramidPrintWrx (Jan 16, 2014)

tchandler52 ~ I would say you need more engagement on your facebook page. Likes, comments, and shares all give G the message that your page is important to people. Odds are your competitor has more engagement going on.

Try some non-promotional posts, fun facts, community interest articles, visuals people can share, etc. to get more interest.

These days pages don't get seen in people's newsfeeds the way they used to. But the more people who go there, like comment, and share, the more you'll be seen in their feeds and then their friends' feeds.

Personally I'd rather have my website ranking page 1 than my facebook page - both would be great but if I had to choose one, it would be the website. For me, facebook, twitter, instagram, and pinterest all contribute to the ranking of the website and building a community.

A great resource for facebook marketing is amyporterfield.com, and a lot of her info is free.

PS - the reason your post here ranked quickly is because this is a big, established, well trafficked site (lots of engagement), this thread had 250 views in about 24 hours, and forums in general are great for building rank.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello thanks for your input. My website is also on the front page i am # 2 and 3 on front page of Google in my area. I have almost 500 likes on my Facebook page. More than my competitor. I try to post new content consistently. I'm starting to think that you need to be number 1 to have your Facebook page show up. I just noticed on other keywords I am number one and 2 for a few keywords and my Facebook and their Facebook show on page 2.


----------



## PyramidPrintWrx (Jan 16, 2014)

IMO, Ranking the facebook page is not the end goal. Facebook is part of a marketing and community building strategy to get people to go to your website and/or into your shop to buy.

You already rank very high and do many things well. Looking at your website and facebook pages, and comparing to your competitor, here are a few differences I noticed:

* Their facebook page has more engagement. More comments, more check-ins, more ratings. They have a couple dozen fewer Page Likes, which is not statistically significant. (Hundreds would be, but 27 is not much of a difference.)

* Their fb page is in the “Small Business” category, which may or may not make a difference. Can't tell what category you're in.

* Their About and Mission sections are more descriptive and compelling. (The About section also shows up in google under the Page Name, so make that first sentence good!)

* They have pictures of happy customers holding up shirts, which encourages engagement, shares, and likes.

* They post more than just straight promotional stuff. (Look up “Social Media Rule of Thirds”)

* Their website name and facebook page name match, and contain the main keywords for what they want people to search for. One of their websites even contains the location plus the keywords, a triple whammy! Yours is much more generic.

* Their website's title (in the tab above the browser window) contains ALL the keywords, including the location. (Yours does not, it's generic.)

* Their website meta description is compelling and contains all their keywords.


Interestingly, they do not have links to their facebook page on their websites.

They have multiple websites with the exact same content which *should* count against them according to google's rules, but apparently it's not.

It's possible they have at some point paid for an AdWords campaign which *may* give them more clout with G.


* Your social media icons on your website are sharing icons. The ones on the left should be direct link icons, so when people click on them, they are taken to your facebook and twitter pages. Also, the facebook URL in your slide show graphic does not exist.

Hope that helps!


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you very much. I will go back through and make some changes.


----------



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

BidsMaven said:


> I'd be interested to know more about your comment above.
> 
> I called the Google Analytics help line this morning and asked if there is a penalty for having multiple instances of a link from one source and, according to them, this is not true. I specifically mentioned having a link to my business address in my signature line on the forum and asked whether this is an issue. The Google representative said that this should have no effect on the ranking at all.


I disagree. When I first started in SEO (when I was learning) I was link dropping quite a bit and on some instances, on the same site. I was penalized. My page/site dropped from google searches completely. So going by on past experience, it does matter.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

jen2swt said:


> I disagree. When I first started in SEO (when I was learning) I was link dropping quite a bit and on some instances, on the same site. I was penalized. My page/site dropped from google searches completely. So going by on past experience, it does matter.


Google constantly changes their rules. Perhaps its different now than when you first started?


----------



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

DigitalMayhem said:


> Google constantly changes their rules. Perhaps its different now than when you first started?


Possibly. This was about 5 years ago . I haven't dabbled in SEO in about 3 years. But I would tend to think if their rules changed it would even be harder. 

It's all about building backlinks on reputable and influential sites and not spamming links. 

You would think that Google would frown upon (still) about someone going to a page and linking their site 5-10 times just to get noticed and get their site on the first page. It's not natural and it's all about building the natural way. Takes time.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's the Google Help number 1-866-2GOOGLE (1-866-246-6453). They're available from 9am-8pm EST, Monday through Friday. What I've found is that they are very willing to answer questions.


----------



## bilalhk (Feb 26, 2014)

Please visit www.telesquad.com
Awsum team with the boldest pricing .
Just got my website done .
www.closetcanvas.com



Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello guys I hope this post will help me, since long time I have FB page and always in google search my FB page is coming on number 2 because number 1 is our competitor page. how can I bring my page on number 1.

Our likes are approximately same, I am posting daily basis but they are not posting new pictures or status I mean no new updates from them but still number 1........ HOW?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am experiencing something similar. They just recently started posting last month i have a 100 more likes then them also and can not get my facebook to page one.. I just don't understand it. I am also number 2 and 3 on google following behind them. I also can not break into number one.


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

jen2swt said:


> Possibly. This was about 5 years ago . I haven't dabbled in SEO in about 3 years. But I would tend to think if their rules changed it would even be harder.
> 
> It's all about building backlinks on reputable and influential sites and not spamming links.
> 
> You would think that Google would frown upon (still) about someone going to a page and linking their site 5-10 times just to get noticed and get their site on the first page. It's not natural and it's all about building the natural way. Takes time.


I really agree with you


----------

